# HRZ Conversions



## smick (Jun 1, 2005)

Came across a firm called HRZ Reisewagen, who seem to do rather nice panel van conversions on mid size Mercedes base. has anyone got any experience / own one that they could share with us ? 

Have started researching the next van (shh, don't tell Mrs Smick - mind you could be 10 years away yet, especially the way the £ are coming in /going out), and would like to find something that isn't based on the supposedly wonderful X250 chassis which leaks like a sieve, and which Fiat doesn't want to fix.

Smick


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

I'd PM Superk
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/forum-userprofile-7415.html

Dave


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi Smick;

If I was in the market for a panelvan conversion HRZ Reisemobile would be one of my main choices along with CS Reisemobile..

http://www.hrz-reisemobile.de/index.php?id=4&type=1

http://www.cs-reisemobile.de/main.htm

IMO they have some of the best designed campers at the moment, typical efficient Germans.

pete


----------



## fridgeman (Jul 11, 2007)

wish i hade not looked at the site links now, some nice vans there,not going to be cheap though i would not think, LHD asswell,my favorite van is the spriner,would sell a kidney for a V6 version, like the LA-STRADA too but for a nice spec its about 45K i ,am thinking, will stick with the tribby,still think you get alot for your money


----------



## Superk (Aug 22, 2005)

Hi Smick
We have an HRZ on a Sprinter and are very pleased with it thus far having traded down from an RV. It's the only RHD they've produced. Quality item, ingeniously thought out and good capacities for water, waste and battery along with totally separate shower, toilet and vanity, large double bed, full dining area and all in a less than 6m Sprinter. CS-Reisemobile do very similar ones.


----------



## smick (Jun 1, 2005)

Thanks for all that info guys - have pm'd SuperK for info. Also like the look of some of the CS-reisewagen models, so thanks for that also.

Amazing what you can learn on this site - still think it's better value than a magazine subscription, cos you get answers so fast.

Smick


----------



## Superk (Aug 22, 2005)

Smick no PM received - did you put something in the 'subject' box - if not it disappears into the ether :?


----------

